
An introduction to my attempt at Software Development Re-education - wrongwhy
https://github.com/wrongwhy/blog
======
wrongwhy
I'm new here; Well, that isn't entirely true, I have another lurker account
that I've had for a couple years but I have decided to take a semi-anonymous
approach to my personal interactions here for the sake of my re-education.

Hopefully, as I go through the different projects, people will chime in and
teach me some cool stuff along the way.

